# Athlon X2 3600 Brisbane 65nm review.



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have gotten my Brisbane and done enough tweaking to do a review.

The stock out of the box performance is lower, but since it's the slowest X2 there is, this is to be expected. The Windows load times are exceptional even on stock settings and 667 ram. It handles multitasking VERY well. I was copying my files back on to the harddrive while surfing the internet and there were zero slowdowns, something that was near impossible on my single core 3800+.

Stock temperatures were 20*C idle and 25*C load with my Arctic freezer pro at half power (1000 RPM).


Overclocking. 

I quickly found out that this thing will go to a very high level with the stock voltage. I got it to 2.5GHZ stable but I have hit a wall. I am hoping that the wall is simply a bios issue and a quick flash will fix it. Overclocked performance is outstanding IMO, I have noticed very good improvements in all aplications. It starts so fast that catching the bios screen is like playing whack a mole  .

Temperatures are again OUTSTANDING. 25*c Idle 33*c load with my AC pro at 3/4 power (1800RPM).


Other notible mentions is that the video card runs faster with this cpu.


All in all I am giving this an 8/10 for excellent performance and price. If I can get it to OC some more, it will be 9/10. I fully reccomend this CPU for people that want performance on a budget.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2007)

o no your not done yet i want cpu-z i want tests super pi 1m all 3dmarks an agua mark stock and ocd that is if your willing to do it but if not...


----------



## SlipSlice (Jan 30, 2007)

You should try running 3dmark 05, and 06 again, and see your new scores..guaranteed now over 10k in 05 im sure.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> o no your not done yet i want cpu-z i want tests super pi 1m all 3dmarks an agua mark stock and ocd that is if your willing to do it but if not...



Alrighty, I can fill most of those requests. CPUZ looks exactly the same except the original was 1.9GHZ. I forgot to snap a pic of the stock super pi, but I know it was 43 seconds.


----------



## THRASHER2 (Jan 30, 2007)

I run into a Wall on the CPU Volts   topping out at 1.328v as your CPU-z Attachment.

I am looking into this  
Interactive AMD Athlon 64 Socket AM2 CPU *Pinmod guide*


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

THRASHER2 said:


> I run into a Wall on the CPU Volts   topping out at 1.328v as your CPU-z Attachment.
> 
> I am looking into this
> Interactive AMD Athlon 64 Socket AM2 CPU *Pinmod guide*



No, there is something wrong with the board. I tried dropping the multi to 9 and going to 275 and it locks up just the same. I am thinking about flashing with the latest bios.


----------



## THRASHER2 (Jan 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> No, there is something wrong with the board. I tried dropping the multi to 9 and going to 275 and it locks up just the same. I am thinking about flashing with the latest bios.


I have the 4200+ X2 AM2 CPU with a MSI Motherboard
I waiting for Wiz to update some MoBos for Systool


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

still odd that my s754 3000+ is clock for clock even with your AM2 Brisbane
this is only at 2.45ghz and pulling even in super pi and beating you in scm2
i think the only issue is ram timings on yours but then again in only gained 60pts in scm2 and 3 sec in super pi going from ddr342 to ddr490


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> still odd that my s754 3000+ is clock for clock even with your AM2 Brisbane
> this is only at 2.45ghz and pulling even in super pi and beating you in scm2
> i think the only issue is ram timings on yours but then again in only gained 60pts in scm2 and 3 sec in super pi going from ddr342 to ddr490
> 
> ...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

thats much better  now im happy still need to work on your timings though the ram is letting you down


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> thats much better  now im happy still need to work on your timings though the ram is letting you down



True, I am trying to get the CPU above 2.5 right now though.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> True, I am trying to get the CPU above 2.5 right now though.



try a 9x multi and a fsb of 285mhz


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 30, 2007)

he needs to update to latest bios as i told him to do in the first place, some noobs just wont listen *shakes head*

also set the memvolt jumper to the 2.2 setting, then drop the devider to 400 for clock testing, my board easly went past 270 after bios update, older bios didnt do that well on some cores/stepings, my 3500+ needed a bios update to truely start overclocking the little beast.

1. latest bios
2. ram volt jumper
3. ram timings

you can use systool to change the AM2 memory timings it works fine dispite the board not being supported(because the cpu is supported) 

give it a shot should help


----------



## THRASHER2 (Jan 30, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> he needs to update to latest bios as i told him to do in the first place, some noobs just wont listen *shakes head*
> 
> also set the memvolt jumper to the 2.2 setting, then drop the devider to 400 for clock testing, my board easly went past 270 after bios update, older bios didnt do that well on some cores/stepings, my 3500+ needed a bios update to truely start overclocking the little beast.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the Great Info

I will be trying it after I get off work


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 30, 2007)

np, also i alwase advise people to replace the stock chipset cooler, its "ok" but honestly anybody whos a real overclocker should grab an iceberq (from vantech) and slap it on insted, better perf, every board i own gets one, i have one iceberq thats now on its 8th motherboard(normaly put stock cooler back on when i sell the boards)


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> he needs to update to latest bios as i told him to do in the first place, some noobs just wont listen *shakes head*
> 
> also set the memvolt jumper to the 2.2 setting, then drop the devider to 400 for clock testing, my board easly went past 270 after bios update, older bios didnt do that well on some cores/stepings, my 3500+ needed a bios update to truely start overclocking the little beast.
> 
> ...



There is only one BIOS newer, plus I am nervous about that. I like to try EVERYTHING before flashing the bios and I am about out of ideas. Why should I set the memvolt jumper? I have voltage controls for the memory in the Bios.

I have already dropped the ram to 400 and it still wont go past 270. I tried cranking the chipset voltage up to 1.6V, but it still didn't help.

Edit:
My bios version is N5TAAB16, just so you know.


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 30, 2007)

the devider on ram didnt work properly on older bios(the ones you have and older) 

if your that nervous use the in bios flash and a floppy, normaly i use flash from windows as long as i know its rock stable.

and the newer bios overclock better for me, dont push the chipset volts to much, lower htt devider to 3, i wouldnt go beyond .2v over stock on chipset, i never went past .1 personaly,  the mem volt jumper locks it at 2.2, well really like 2.18(see the rebels haven forums for more on that) 

some people get stuck and have to spend alot of time tinkering to find how to get past XX clock on XX chip, i have setup 3 of these boards all went past 270 without much effort for me, but then again i spent  a couple weeks working on the clocks on my first tf550, learned alot from that, as stated use the latest bios, they add some extra usefull fetures, and really i havent had a bad flash on a biostar board ever, and i have flashed hundreds.

i have had asus,msi,gigabyte boards flash bad, gigabyte was the worst, flash with a bios they emailed you endup with a dead board, then they offer to sell you a new bioschip for 40bucks......bastages.......

when overclocking the ram the extra volts are handy, my ocz and samsung stuff love 2.2-2.35v  tho with that board u gotta use the easy vmem mod (so simple u wont belive it) to get past 2.2 

the 16 bios are ok, but the next set are better.

if your really worried about the sorce you can fumble around on the chineese tforce site and find them like i did, but the download speeds are unglddly slow(56k got me 1.2k or slower, dual t1, 2k max)  rebelshaven is a good place, i have used their site for a long time, never had any problems with them, infact the people there are more then helpfull and there are ALOT of tforce fans/users there


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> the devider on ram didnt work properly on older bios(the ones you have and older)
> 
> if your that nervous use the in bios flash and a floppy, normaly i use flash from windows as long as i know its rock stable.
> 
> ...



Ok, that sets my mind at ease. I flashed an ASrock and wound up making things alot worse. I am trying one last option, there in an amd driver that requires SP2, so I am getting that and I will try this one last thing. Thanks for bearing with me, you are alot of help.


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah, asrock is asus value line, gotta watch them, read b4 you flash, i havent seen any reports of flash problems on the biostar tforce line.

infact tforce boards tend to come out a few weeks or even months after other makers start putting out boards, because biostar sits back and watches to see what problems other makers endup having with their boards in the wild and then do all they can do avoid them.

the first bios that comes with most 550 boards isnt an overclocking bios, it dosnt have multi ajustments and such, its really made to keep the board rock stable for those who dont really know what they are doing(good for noobs who shouldnt really be overclocking without help) 

this board flashes without any problems, it really is the best value full atx board for am2, far better then the msi or asus equivlants!!!!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 30, 2007)

Flash it then crank that baby


----------



## largon (Jan 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Stock temperatures were 20*C idle and 25*C load with my Arctic freezer pro at half power (1000 RPM).
> (...)
> 
> Temperatures are again OUTSTANDING. 25*c Idle 33*c load with my AC pro at 3/4 power (1800RPM).


What's your ambient? 





> Other notible mentions is that the video card runs faster with this cpu.


Please explain.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

the faster chip run the video card better cause the CPU is not holding it back


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 30, 2007)

So it is not a good overclocker...  better performance on games?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

@Largon. My ambient temps are around 19*c when it was stock and 23*C when overclocking.

My videocard runs faster because the cpu isn't limiting it.

@PVT Caboose

Yes, I actually would call this a solid overclocker. 2.5GHZ from 1.9, that a 600MHZ increase. I couldn't get that with my old venice single core. I think it will go higher too, but the board isn't letting it. I am hoping for a bios update after a while.

Gaming performance has gone up as well, but it could be a factor of faster ram.


----------



## largon (Jan 30, 2007)

How come the ambient was 4ºC higher when OC'ed?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

largon said:


> How come the ambient was 4ºC higher when OC'ed?



Because the heater was on in the house then.

GOT IT!!! 2.65GHZ@1.4V 34*C at full load.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 30, 2007)

Did you flash the new bios?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Did you flash the new bios?



No, come to find out I have the latest bios already installed (I forgot this is 07). The chip just needed some more juice.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 31, 2007)

if someone can find me a brisbane 3600+ X2 or 3800+ X2, i might even try one for shits an giggles cos im kinda bored


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2007)

Something is getting twitchy here. I found out that I don't need 1.4V to get to 2.6GHZ. I upped the memory, chipset, and HT voltage while dropping the CPU voltage and it's booted just fine.

I also realized that when you lower the ram clocks to 400MHZ, the timings tighten to 3-3-3-10 1T and I am thinking that was the reason why I couldn't get it to boot at 2.6GHZ.

Once I got it straightened up, something in Windows got corrupted and was restarting, so I thought it was messing up again. Now I am going to push it further and see where I can get with it. More to come.

Edit:

Found it. It's the memory voltage that was limiting me. I am still on 1.325V and at 2600mhz


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 31, 2007)

jc, i think you deserve an I TOLD YOU SO 

mem volts=important


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> jc, i think you deserve an I TOLD YOU SO
> 
> mem volts=important



Yes, you do deserve that. You were VERY right  . BTW I have hit 2.75GHZ at stock CPU volts.


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 31, 2007)

good clock, far better then you would expect from the reviews of the  brisbane chips on other sites.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe there's a new stepping already?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Maybe there's a new stepping already?



I am on stepping 1. These sites like to claim that this chip wont overclock any better than a 90nm will, but I beg to differ. I don't know of any 90nm's that can OC this well on stock voltage.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 31, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I am on stepping 1. These sites like to claim that this chip wont overclock any better than a 90nm will, but I beg to differ. I don't know of any 90nm's that can OC this well on stock voltage.



my 3500+ runs 2.82GHz stock vcore.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 31, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> my 3500+ runs 2.82GHz stock vcore.



You're on single core though, right?

We're talking about the X2's...


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2007)

stevorob said:


> You're on single core though, right?
> 
> We're talking about the X2's...




Yeah, Ket is a single core, we are talking about the X2's.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 31, 2007)

the point is there though, if a single core .09nm cpu can do 2.8 on stock vcore, no doubt a dual core .09nm can clock highly on stock vcore too.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2007)

i agree with ket look at the opty chips 3+ghz on stock vcore


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 31, 2007)

These Brisbanes are bad ass. I might upgrade in another 6 months to one.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> These Brisbanes are bad ass. I might upgrade in another 6 months to one.



They are awesome, not C2D by any means, but not near as expensive either.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I am on stepping 1. These sites like to claim that this chip wont overclock any better than a 90nm will, but I beg to differ. I don't know of any 90nm's that can OC this well on stock voltage.


I can only get to just shy of 2.5 on stock vcore on my 3800 windsor. 2.5-2.7 requires a .025v bump, another .025 to go above that. Don't know the upper limit at +.05 tho, board craps out above 284MHz, regardless of settings. The way it behaves at 2.84 leads me to believe 2.9 is possible at those voltages in a better board.


----------



## sadistik (Mar 20, 2007)

*Whatever...*

Hey whats up all. I am new to these forums. I came across this page searching google. Anyhow, I am buying the athlon 3600+ brisbane tomorrow along with all the other components for a new build I am doing. I am also buying some water cooling to go along with it. 

I am going to see how high I can get this thing on water. I got the best motherboard I could find for overclocking on the nf590 chipset which in my opinion is the  (DFI LANPARTY UT NF590 SLI-M2R/G Socket AM2 NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail) at newegg. It was tested to go to about 375 FSB or so on some reviews. So the MB shouldn't hold me back any. I got good RAM for it too, specifically (OCZ OCZ2P800LP2GK 2GB Kit DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum DFI Special Dual Channel Memory Retail) at newegg. It's optimized for the DFI Motherboard I chose.

Anyhow I will let you all know how it goes and maybe do some tests and show you the results. Wish me luck!


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 21, 2007)

Well as you know, I'm running the exact same setup as you and I'm sitting solid at 2.69 ghz stable... so you should be able to crank it up a bit more???


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 21, 2007)

8\10? Thats a bit generous  its worth about a 7.5 imo. 8-9 if they consistently OC to 2.7GHz+


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2007)

All right guys I just bought a 3600x2 and some OCZ  DDR2 800 ram this bad boy will do 2.8ghz on 1.325v and If my ram was more compatable with my system I could easily hit 3ghz but my ram divider won't play nice after 298 fsb . If I would have bought a 4000= I would be at 3.098ghz no problem.  My ram is good suff but was made for Intel boards and is buggy with my AM2 board. My motherboard is a ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition Socket AM2 NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard and I tried a DFI 590 and It's bios was full of bug and the Epox Optimus 590 I bought worked fairly well but had a super loud chipset fan. I normally hate ASUS but this board has the best layout, best passive cooling, and is almost as stable as my DFI Ultra D. It is by far the quietest and coolest running system I've seen. I just need a little more compatible DDR and I know it will do in the 340fsb range because it's report all over the net doing it. Also this motherboard and chip will post as high as 306fsb or 2.9ghz but because my ram is not stable even overvolting it I cannot run higher than 303 fsb. This chip reminds me of the old barton xps right before AMD went to the 64.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2007)

I bought one of these chips just wating for it too get here. I hope I can hit 3.0 with it!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm ordering a 4000+ Brisbane on Friday. (wanted the higher multi). Still a helluva deal at $99. Hoping to hit over 3Ghz myself.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes but buy good ram thats the key. My chip will hit 3.0ghz but to run stable it really needs about 1.52v. In the scientific marks 2.0 I'm getting about 1700 with my ram set to DDR 1000. Also if you don't have a board capable of a very high frontside bus get the 4000+. It will hit 3.0ghz much easier I think.

This Gskill ram is unreal you have to hit the right combo of FSB ram speed to start o/cing with and voltage for the ram but mines now runinng at DDR 1160 at 55515 t2. Thats very good for a 149.00 kit. Also if you get 2.7ghz to 3.0ghz out of a 65.00 chip (5200+ to 6000+ speeds) I think thats unreal bang for the buck . Plus that chip even at say 2.7ghz with your ram running at DDR 1000 will last you two years playing any game made.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm now testing my chip at 1.42v at 2.8 ghz 9.5x 295 and my ram set to DDR 1120. It's very hard to get the right chip speed and ram speed combo. I'm working that out right now to see whats the best way to run my chip. To get to 3.0ghz my chip likes the 9x multiplier best or 9x334fsb


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2007)

So trt is your chip the X2 65mm?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 26, 2007)

All Brisbanes are 65mm so yes. Also when I used my old OCZ ram I noticed my Brisbane ran all they way up to 2.8 ghz, ram set to DDR 800(Power PMC chips) and   my Brisbane set to 1.325v so its the ram . This ram has Micron D chips and they overclock better but to remain stable the whole board including the Brisbane needs more voltage to get to 2.8 ghz with this ram I need 1.42ghz . With the Old ram I couldn't reach even 2.9ghz no matter what voltage I poured into the ram but with this ram I can boot as high as 3.2 ghz voltage set at 1.52v and ram voltage at 2.45v running at DDR 1160 but not stable so far. I think If I had true DDR 8800 I could hit near 3.3 ghz so its the ram that counts most here. I've also noticed my motherboard likes the even multipliers better. If I had to do it all over I would get the 4000+ it will save you money in the end. I feel I have a very good set up and very good ram, but even my rig needs just a bit more to reach this chips potential . Where with the 4000+ the 10 multiplier would really help me out. I'm currently at 9x324 or 2.906mghz my ram running at DDR 968 timing 44412 2t and tweaking. As I said beiore I can do 3.0ghz 9x334 at 1.52v but I'm trying to lower my voltage and heat. I'm touching 58c in orthos sometimes. Right now after 1 hour I'm of Dual Prime I'm at 56c which is safe but would like to lower that a bit. This is great ram for 149.00 but I wish I would have gotten either a 4000+ or OCZ 8800. Also at 3.0ghz it's doing 1691 to 1700 In the scientific marks 2.0 test.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2007)

My chip is HERE 

AD03600IAA5DD

3600+ 65mm

I'll I need now is that motherboard 8500 memory and a good heatsink. Just a few more days


----------



## Lt_JWS (Apr 27, 2007)

Just got my AM2 stuff a couple of hours ago 

2.8Ghz @ 1.35vcore (bios)





Haven't had it long enough to do alot with it  Im very pleased so far!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 27, 2007)

Man this ram is unreal I'm at DDR 1180 at 2.35v and my chip is at 2.8ghz testing my ram now to see just how high it can go. I'm at 1.44v on my chip but that still low voltage. Now If I can hit the 3600x2 with 334x9.0 and overclock my ram to DDR 1180 I will be screaming. All the sudden it burned in and became super stable.

night all remember try the 9 multiplier it works better than the 9.5 if your board will do over 310 fsb.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Yes but buy good ram thats the key. My chip will hit 3.0ghz but to run stable it really needs about 1.52v. In the scientific marks 2.0 I'm getting about 1700 with my ram set to DDR 1000. Also if you don't have a board capable of a very high frontside bus get the 4000+. It will hit 3.0ghz much easier I think.
> 
> This Gskill ram is unreal you have to hit the right combo of FSB ram speed to start o/cing with and voltage for the ram but mines now runinng at DDR 1160 at 55515 t2. Thats very good for a 149.00 kit. Also if you get 2.7ghz to 3.0ghz out of a 65.00 chip (5200+ to 6000+ speeds) I think thats unreal bang for the buck . Plus that chip even at say 2.7ghz with your ram running at DDR 1000 will last you two years playing any game made.


Yeah, I have the 800Mhz 4-4-3-5 G.Skill kit, and love it. I've hit 1100Mhz 5-5-5-15 with 2.3v. Haven't gotten any higher, cause I think this Windsor is holding me back. I've also got my HT up to 342. I just wanted the higher multi to give me more options.

You were talking about it liking the whole multis better. I noticed that about my Windsor as well. (With the newest BIOS, my board allows half multis on my Windsor) With the 9.5 multi instead of 9 or 10, my ram bandwidth went way down, even if my chip and ram were running at the same speed. Also, for some reason, my combo currently doesn't oc well if I use the 10x multi and 667Mhz ram strap. It won't post past 262HT, no matter what voltages or timings I choose. But if I set the ram to the 800Mhz strap, I can run it all the way to 275HT, with all other settings being the same. Weird. I'm hoping to have better luck with the Brisbane, if not, I may just sell all of this and go Core 2. I have enough saved to do it now, but I plan on using it for a DX10 card after the ATI offerings release. That card will have to wait if I don't get anywhere, tho.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 27, 2007)

I just got my g skill set to replace the kingston. it's pretty dang amazing 4-4-4-5 at 1000MHZ 2t thats thats the same specs as their 230$ pair lol. 80$ savings.

haven't pushed them past it as my fx isn't ht freindly.


----------



## sadistik (Apr 28, 2007)

Well here are my results with the 3600+ brisbane thus far. I might try pushing a little farther later on...

3100Mhz


----------



## trt740 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice clock I can boot as high as 3.2 but it won't prime


----------



## sadistik (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks, yea I'm thinking that 3200Mhz is probably the wall unless you can run a lot of volts through it with phase change or something. I only have basic water cooling though. I don't like putting much more than 1.55 volts though something. I just wish I knew what my temps were. I have a temp probe on the way. The darn motherboard won't report temps right, nor will any program out there, even after a BIOS update.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2007)

sadistik said:


> Thanks, yea I'm thinking that 3200Mhz is probably the wall unless you can run a lot of volts through it with phase change or something. I only have basic water cooling though. I don't like putting much more than 1.55 volts though something. I just wish I knew what my temps were. I have a temp probe on the way. The darn motherboard won't report temps right, nor will any program out there, even after a BIOS update.


I'm not entirely sure my 4000+ will read temps right on my board, either. But I don't mind, I'll have a spare to fall back on if I fry it. Then I'll just rma it and try again. lol


----------



## trt740 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Here is the best I can do for now.*

It seems my 9.5 multiplier is acting up. My chip did boot and ran prime for a hour at 8.5x360fsb 3.080ghz this motherboard is unreal on the FSB. My ram has been running as high as DDR 1200 at 2.4v so I know it's not the ram or motherboard my chip just wants to go to 3.0ghz and no higher and to me it need the max voltage 1.52v to 1.55v to get there. It does 2.8ghz at 1.44v but once you get to 2.850ghz it starts to need a lot of voltage. I must have gotten a middle of the pack chip. Still a 67 percent over clock is no joke. Even at 1.55v this chip runs cool never goes of 55c


----------



## trt740 (May 3, 2007)

well hows the new set up working


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2007)

I'm still wating for the UPS man


----------



## Wile E (May 3, 2007)

I just got my 4000+ in today. It seems I also have a middle of the pack chip, trt. 3Ghz on 1.55v. My board is known to require more voltage to the chip than others, tho. On my old X2 3800+, it required .075 more volts to run at the same speed as my ECS board when overclocked. 1.475 vs 1.4 @ 2.7Ghz. I wonder if there's anything I can do about that?


----------



## trt740 (May 14, 2007)

Here is my newest 3600x2 highest boot working on getting prime stable. Sold my 6000+ today.


----------



## pt (May 15, 2007)

how much?
and btw, great speed with that x2 3600+


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2007)

Why did you sell the 6000+, trt?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I'm still wating for the UPS man



Punch him in the face when he arrives. To us, new PC parts are like what a baby is to a female


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2007)

I wanted something new to play with lol. I only bought it to prove AMD still had some kick left ( and to piss off C2D guys), and the negative reviews on the 6000+ were done when it was 500.00 not 229.00 and I bet with that price since it beats a e6600 at stock and even overclocked in several benches they would now recommend it. The core 2d duo is good but in 64 bit applications I think we are gonna find the AMD64 chip beating it.


----------



## LogitechFreak (May 19, 2007)

could i perhaps get a list of all m-atx motherboards that dont need the bios update on the brisbane chip?  only nvidia based boards though plz? ive been looking on newegg but alot of them are saying they wont even boot because they cant tell what cpu it is. im building a gaming comp for my little brother and he has a small room so i figured i'd go sff on this one. already got everything except the motherboard. any help is appreciated !

btw: im new google brought me here so im a member forever now


----------



## DaMulta (May 20, 2007)

______________________________________________________________________


LogitechFreak said:


> could i perhaps get a list of all m-atx motherboards that dont need the bios update on the brisbane chip?  only nvidia based boards though plz? ive been looking on newegg but alot of them are saying they wont even boot because they cant tell what cpu it is. im building a gaming comp for my little brother and he has a small room so i figured i'd go sff on this one. already got everything except the motherboard. any help is appreciated !
> 
> btw: im new google brought me here so im a member forever now



You just need to look at the manufacturers specs on them.


----------



## DaMulta (May 20, 2007)

LogitechFreak said:


> could i perhaps get a list of all m-atx motherboards that dont need the bios update on the brisbane chip?  only nvidia based boards though plz? ive been looking on newegg but alot of them are saying they wont even boot because they cant tell what cpu it is. im building a gaming comp for my little brother and he has a small room so i figured i'd go sff on this one. already got everything except the motherboard. any help is appreciated !
> 
> btw: im new google brought me here so im a member forever now



You just need to look at the manufacturers specs on them.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 9, 2008)

is 1.55V safe on air for this, as id like 3ghz but the M2N-X only goes to 3.0V and the guide to get more tells me i can only get 1.55 or stock grrr


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2008)

Why the hell did you resurrect a thread dead for almost year? -_-
And I think 1.55v would be safe enough for a 3600 Brisbane... if it's under 65c load in coretemp. Just make sure it's not at full load all the time (f@h) unless you don't care about it or something.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 9, 2008)

its only 10 months dead, and thanks, time to replace this stock then and try.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2008)

um this thread is amazing why would it die?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 9, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> is 1.55V safe on air for this, as id like 3ghz but the M2N-X only goes to 3.0V and the guide to get more tells me i can only get 1.55 or stock grrr



I ran my 4000+ Brisbane at 1.55V 3GHz for months, then I sold it to Ashen, and he ran it the same way. Went for about a year that way. It recently died tho. He had a cooling fan failure a few days before it happened, so there's no way to know if it was volts, or the one-time overheat that killed it. For X2's, I stick to 1.5V for 24/7 use.


----------

